# Install 6000mm exhaust kitchen



## secureman1975 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi I am a chef by profession and I am Indian chef trying to open my own Indian restaurant. Its a brand new building and landlord advise me to install kitchen exhaust capacity of 6000 so anyone knows how much it cost to install in brand new building. Rough price will be much appreciated? Thank you


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Your landlord is a jerk.... Let me explain.

The exhaust hood is just a metal box with filters, it shouldn’t cost much, you can even get them used.

Where the money gets spent is on the duct work. You need ducting to go from the hood to outside of the building. This ducting needs to be sized to the hood, have a specific fire rating, and needs an extraction fan. The cost of this depends on how long the ducting is and how many walls you need to through. Now, since you are removing 6000 cubic feet of air per minute, you need to replace that air with fresh air, so you need another duct supplying the kitchen with 6000 cubic feet of fresh air. Every city and/ or municipality has different codes for this type of work, which will need a mechanical engineers stamp to get approved—before it can even be built. Rough estimate of anywhere from Us $ 10,000.oo bare minimum and up. After that you still need a fire suppression system for the hood, which can be anywhere from $7,000.00 and up.

All of what I just described is “ infrastructure”, you can’t take it with you when your lease expires, and your landlord will use this as a bargaining chip to jack up your rent when it comes time to renegotiate your lease.. What you can do is negotiate with the landlord to deduct this amount from your lease payments sonce you are improving his property at your expense.

Hope this helps


----------



## secureman1975 (Feb 9, 2021)

foodpump said:


> Your landlord is a jerk.... Let me explain.
> 
> The exhaust hood is just a metal box with filters, it shouldn't cost much, you can even get them used.
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend for a great piece of advise much appreciated. So the total amount for this exhaust 6000 roughly cost around $20k shit .......
The place is 203 square meter and what you think to build kitchen? I will negotiate with land lord. Thanks so much


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

One word? Don’t. 
With covid still raging on, there are many functioning restaurants or kitchens available, with Landlords begging for a tenant, and you have an opportunity to negotiate a good lease.

The exhaust/ hood is probably the most expensive bit of infrastructure ( read: leasehold improvement) which is dependendant on how long the ductwork is and how many walks/ floors you have to chop a hole through. $20,000.00 is a very small estimate. 
Next you need plumbing, which requires a grease trap/ grease interceptor, as well as m/f washrooms and staff washrooms, plus the required hand sinks, pot sinks, prep sinks, prewash sinks and of course a hot water heater. Easily $30,000 starting price. Next comes the electrical and the the gas.

Look for an existing restaurant/ kitchen....


----------



## secureman1975 (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you so much for your advise. The only reason I am interested is location but to build whole restaurant for 203 square meter cost more than $150k right as per estimate. Not worth it


----------



## factory1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi we purchase these from Italy and price is around £600 per metre, I'm not sure how much shipping would be to where you are but these guys do export maybe they can help
6000mm is a pretty big size so may need to be shipped in 2 parts and joined in some way. Anyway hope this helps some


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

These days I'd say 1800 to 2000 dollars per foot. Of course it all depends on how much stainless steel, i.e. filters, you use. Fabricators do not like lending money on these as they become a fixture and cannot be repossessed. Good luck....just lump it. Get ready for extremely high deposits on utilities as well. You'll likely feel dirty and used by the time its all done, end up crying in the shower, never to feel whole again. I felt so dirty the last time.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

so much cheaper to buy an existing kitchen.


----------

